# Can someone please help this girl?



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Peanuts Mom just posted this...*

This is the e-mail I received back today. Not good news for the puppies or the Mommy. 


This momma is a gorgeous girl, but really unsocialized. We are unable to handle her safely; she tries to bite everyone who come near her cage. You can see that cleaning up after her and her kids is a challenge. 



The pups are too young to survive w/o her yet. She is not handleable and won’t be anytime soon. I don’t feel comfortable sending her into rescue based on her attitude here. 



Any suggestions are welcome, but we’re not going to have many options I fear. 



Kirsten VantWoud 

Kennel Manager 

Indianapolis Animal Care & Control 

2600 S. Harding St., IN 46221 

317-327-1430


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I got that too. I'm not sure what options there are. Does this mean they are putting them down?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Did it not occur to them that she is trying to bite because of the puppies? Imagine her reaction being abandoned to start with, and having strange people come and seize her babies? She might very well calm down when they are weaned.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I thought the same thing--maybe she is scared something is going to happen to her babies and is trying to protect them. I mean, she may not really be a very social dog to begin with--more or less ignored by owners, etc and not knowing what true affection/love is about, and doesn't know how to really react to the strangers. Surley they won't just kill her an the poor pups.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I wish I knew  I'm not sure what I can do to help or even how much time she has?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> I wish I knew  I'm not sure what I can do to help or even how much time she has?


What about a sanctuary for them? Someplace where she can raise her pups to 8 wks, and where someone can work with her, but on her pace til pups are gone. Let me look around.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

As awful as this is going to sound...pls don't hate me for saying this...but sometimes when a dog is so poorly socialized it is nearly impossible to rehabilitate them. Even a sanctuary situation isn't feasible. If they can't get near her to clean her up, they can't vaccinate her or treat her medically.  So, so sad. Poor girl. I hope she isn't suffering too much - the stress of thrusting "domestication" on a dog who is used to being feral must be so scary for her.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> As awful as this is going to sound...pls don't hate me for saying this...but sometimes when a dog is so poorly socialized it is nearly impossible to rehabilitate them. Even a sanctuary situation isn't feasible. If they can't get near her to clean her up, they can't vaccinate her or treat her medically.  So, so sad. Poor girl. I hope she isn't suffering too much - the stress of thrusting "domestication" on a dog who is used to being feral must be so scary for her.


Oh I know, sometimes reality is something we just don't want to face :no: and if she was like this without puppies then maybe it would be best

There was a sanctuary that took in a Golden PB from puppy mill, so badly abused, tortured, and neglected. In worse shape than this momma, by far. They worked a miracle with this boy  and he is now "the Greeter" to all that come to visit. So I'm hoping for another miracle 

As far as vac's go, I think some sort of sedation, hey, maybe even like they would with a wild animal? Maybe I'm just being naive, but if she can be saved I think we owe it to her and pups to try.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The person who has her should contact Best Friends.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

She is in Indianapolis at a humane society What is best friends?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> The person who has her should contact Best Friends.


 
LOL, that was my next hit, if no response from Pets Alive 
(one in Utah right?)


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> She is in Indianapolis at a humane society What is best friends?


 
Best Friends Animal Society - The Sanctuary Home Page

http://www.bestfriends.org/atthesanctuary/


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> LOL, that was my next hit, if no response from Pets Alive
> (one in Utah right?)


I don't really know much about them. I overheard someone who knows much more than I do about different orgs, mention them.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I don't really know much about them. I overheard someone who knows much more than I do about different orgs, mention them.


Check out link in the previous post, WOW


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Momma and Pups*

Momma and Pups:

I am pretty sure that this Mom and Pups is being taken by a rescue-think it's an Ohio one.

Will let you know when I find out.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you are right, Karen.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

oh , I sure hope you are right! Please let me know and thank you, thank you, everyone for caring


----------

